# My massey 135



## qaudtrac (Jan 8, 2013)

I Need to split the tractor in half to replace the clutch


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Is that a statement or are you asking for help?


----------



## qaudtrac (Jan 8, 2013)

No it's just a statement


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

qaudtrac said:


> No it's just a statement


...........Why?


----------

